# Online business owners - which shopping cart did you use?



## KariM (Feb 18, 2009)

We're in the process of redesigning our website and with our new software we'll be able to more easily add in a shopping cart.

Which shopping cart system do you use and why did you select it? Are you still happy with your choice? 

TIA!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I used to use authorize.net and a merchant account with perlbill software for my shopping cart. I used perlbill because I was running a dialup ISP service, so I needed a way to create an email account and dialup account automatically upon a successful transaction. That was pretty advanced stuff compared to a simple shopping cart, and it was expensive. I think I paid $200 for perlbill. I have a contractor do that for me now.

For all my other products I use PayPal now, with a free shopping cart solution. I described the cart in post #17 in the following thread.

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=292746


----------



## Thales (Jan 24, 2009)

KariM said:


> We're in the process of redesigning our website and with our new software we'll be able to more easily add in a shopping cart.
> 
> Which shopping cart system do you use and why did you select it? Are you still happy with your choice?
> 
> TIA!


Magento. http://www.magentocommerce.com/

We went with Magento due to the robust design options and ease of editing. Managing the shop is easy and it has great options like running multiple store fronts independently from one another on the same installation.

We were happy until we sold our customer base. 

-Thales


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Thales said:


> Magento. http://www.magentocommerce.com/
> 
> We went with Magento due to the robust design options and ease of editing. Managing the shop is easy and it has great options like running multiple store fronts independently from one another on the same installation.
> 
> ...


That's good looking software. I like that it can interface with so many payment gateways. It's going to be a lot more difficult to implement than the PayPal cart creator application I mentioned, but it's very professional looking.

I wish they would get their web server working properly though. The response delay is intolerable.


----------



## Thales (Jan 24, 2009)

Nevada said:


> That's good looking software. I like that it can interface with so many payment gateways. It's going to be a lot more difficult to implement than the PayPal cart creator application I mentioned, but it's very professional looking.
> 
> I wish they would get their web server working properly though. The response delay is intolerable.


They've been growing exponentially. I'd say it's the most fully featured, open-source eCommerce application out there. That may explain the long load times.

Back when I had grid service with MediaTemple it ran marvelously well, which was surprising as most of my other dynamic content and MySQL driven applications were having outrageous load times. I think that speaks volumes of Magento.

-Thales


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Currently I'm using CRE Loaded (a version of osCommerce) 
I've finally gotten it pretty much figured out, though I still need to modify some code for my buttons and appearance. 
Honestly though, I haven't decided if I like it or not. lol

My payment gateway is PayPal, which I _do_ like. Since an easy 75% of my sales are via eBay each month, I already do my postage printing and such in PP anyway. And I track my sales there, rather than in my cart, since it tracks both of my stores at once.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

We had a shopping cart on one of our sites but found that it was over charging people on shipping so we removed it. On our new site we don't have a shopping cart- people call us to order on a toll free line.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

checking out the one mentioned by nevada later today, thanks for the info, sis


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Mals-e is great, and free, but only collects the payment information, doesn't process cards etc. 

Google checkout is good, it charges less than paypal.


----------



## desertmarine (Feb 27, 2009)

We've been using phpcarts for more than 4 years successfully. They support many companies like, paypal.com, google checkout, 2 checkout, and others.

We are not affiliated with them. Here is their link: http://www.phpcart.net
-------------------------------------------
Get 15,000+ Heirloom Seeds for $49.97
http://www.MyHeirloomSeeds.com


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

I 2nd Mal's Ecommerce http://www.mals-e.com

I've now used it off and on for over 8 years for different businesses (1 computer and now our farm).

You can use the free version and it doesn't do the credit card processing for you or you can upgrade and it will link to authorize.net...... we use it for paypal and just to collect the credit card numbers and use propay.com to process our credit cards.


----------

